# FS: 150gallon fish tank 600$



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys i really want to upgrade to a bigger tank but in able for me to do so i need to sell my old 150gal first. I believe its a 150gal i havent really measured it. But its 6ft long 2ft high and 1.5ft wide. The tank itself and the set up is 2years old still pretty new. In very good good condition as it is still running. No leaks. No major scratches. It comes with a nice stand and a metal halide light fixture which was used for a salt water fishtank and i converted it to be able to use for my african cichlids. So anyone who plans to either keep saltwater or fresh water will be able to do so. Anyway the tank comes with aragonite sand i will not bother takin it off theres about 100lbs of aragonite inside obviously rinsed and ready to go. I cannot sell my equipmenta like the filters, heaterz, etc. Cuz im gonna use them when i get a bigger tank. But i have to sell this first. Im asking 600$ or obo for the set up. Wayy cheaper than i spent on it originally. Hate to sell cuz i loose money but it cant be helped. I gotta keep up with my fish addiction 




Watch the vid i uploaded cuz i personaly hate pics lol vids are better and more accurate. Call or txt me at 778 628 7779 if youre interested. Im also open for trades. Thanks and happy fish keeping!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

If it's 72" x 24" x 18" then it's a 125 gallon tank from what I can find. A 150 gallon tank would be 72" x 29" x 18"

Common Fish Tank Sizes and Characteristics


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good size in 6ft tank!!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys i couldnt find my tape measure so i used a ruller lol. Hope someone will take it sk i can get my bigger tank haha


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

No problem! I found another site that says it's actually 135g and that site is more reliable to me so I would say it's a 135 lol

Aquarium Sizes Chart

I know you have a video and that's awesome but pics will help your sale for sure. For those of us that can't watch videos at work or something.

Would you be willing to sell the tank and stand alone?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Length x width x height (in inches) / 231 = volume in gallons


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Sidius said:


> Would you be willing to sell the tank and stand alone?


Jamie, you need a 6ft tank!!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Yeh i wouldnt mind actually selling the tank and stand alone. Make me an offer?


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Midnight bump!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

You should come by and check it out on the weekend bro.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Midnight bump! Still accepting offers.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice set up. I've seen it in person.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Daily bump!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Bump to the top! Still open for offers. Can sell separately with or without light.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Super monday night bump! The tank is up for sale still.


----------

